# Hello everyone!



## TacticoolKitchen (Jun 30, 2020)

I wanted to pop in and introduce myself to the community. My name is Shaun, and I live in a state where people think bbq is hotdogs and hamburgers (Wisconsin). I have been involved in REAL bbq/smoking for over 10 years now and have done some smaller competitions with some pretty good luck. For smoking rigs I have a Z-Grill Pellet smoker, a Masterbilt 44" electric vertical smoker, WSM, Weber Kettle, and a homemade UDS.

Recently my oldest daughter who is 5 has taken an interest in helping me cook, so we started posting some videos on YouTube.  I find it awesome to get to teach kids about this great, and delicious, hobby. 

Thanks for reading, look forward to seeing some great stuff on here!


----------



## Shaunlap (Jun 30, 2020)

welcome from Alberta. nice to see someone else spell Shaun the right way LOL.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome from iowa!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## Hammond guy (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome from western wisconsin.  I grew up thinking dogs, burgers, and very well done chicken were bbq and salt, pepper, and ketchup was as exotic as it got.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome from Green Bay.  There are more folks in WI that know what good BBQ is than you think.   ;)  I agree that Wisconsin culture may not be too heavily versed on smoke and BBQ but I will put a Wisconsinite up against anyone making sausages.

Happy smoking and hope to see some pics of your cooks...

JC


----------



## TacticoolKitchen (Jul 2, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Green Bay.  There are more folks in WI that know what good BBQ is than you think.   ;)  I agree that Wisconsin culture may not be too heavily versed on smoke and BBQ but I will put a Wisconsinite up against anyone making sausages.
> 
> Happy smoking and hope to see some pics of your cooks...
> 
> JC


Here's  a shot from the rib video we just did last weekend....


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic....


----------

